
What impact has Coronavirus had on your business? - zachshefska
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSevj2Glr1JhnjJK9c7l4bP7yyF4gtJtg_Wu87vteuofUYhB2w/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
zachshefska
Amidst the current Coronavirus crisis, my team and I are developing a simple
website where business owners and CEOs share what impact Coronavirus is having
on their organization. So far we've secured responses from 72 business and
nonprofit leaders. Once we have a few more we will go live with a website, and
share these stories with the community at large.

Our goal is to create a resource for how small and medium size business and
nonprofit leaders are adapting their organization's as a result of
Coronavirus. If you have any questions or thoughts on how we can make this
most valuable, please let me know.

